# Hunter/Jumper prospect critique. *VIDEO*



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I fail to see what running him into the fence after he jumps the cross rail contributes to his training.. Other then just annoying him, which it obviously did.


----------



## CinnamonBoots (Sep 18, 2010)

kmacdougall said:


> I fail to see what running him into the fence after he jumps the cross rail contributes to his training.. Other then just annoying him, which it obviously did.


It's called gymnastics and is commonly used in training young green horses it serves many purposes when training a green horse such as rounding his neck and back and keeping him balanced.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

CinnamonBoots said:


> It's called gymnastics and is commonly used in training young green horses it serves many purposes when training a green horse such as rounding his neck and back and keeping him balanced.


In my 9 years of riding jumpers I've yet to see a gymnastic that involves running the horse into the arena fence. And funny you should mention rounding his neck and back and balancing him because when she runs him into fence he hollows out and falls off balance, makes a very unbalanced, stiff turn, and then is forced into cantering over the fence again in a mere few strides. Also, in my experience, gymnastics typically involve more then one cross rail. I've often used gymnastics to improve a horses carriage by encouraging them to keep impulsion and pull their knees up to make it through a line of 2-4 jumps or ground poles. So no, what you have here is not a gymnastic, it's a cross rail. 

I'm sorry, it's your money and you can choose to train him as you like, but in my experience you probably aren't going to get very far in any competition, recognized or unrecognized with a horse trained in this method. 

Why not establish a good working canter on a 30m circle, have him balanced rhythmically and with a good forward impulsion, then keep him straight off the circle at one point, canter him calmly over the jump, regain a good canter on a circle again, and bring him back down to trot.

Watch the video for yourself, driving him into the fence did nothing but make him annoyed.


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

As for your question - jumping form itself is -very nice-. He seems eager to jump and happy too so and approaches it with gusto but not a blind rush. He seems to take care in lifting his feet. Most importantly, he appears to love it!! I think he will make an exellent jumper.

However, I think you need to discuss his training method with his trainer.

What he is currently being taught is that he has to stop at the fence after the jump. This is - very, very, very bad. Especially since its during his retraining and he's going to start to associate it with jumping. Once he has this down, it will become a problem for you (a horse trained to stop at a fence after a jump will be a disaster at shows) Jump jump happy joy, canter canter - preparing for turn to next jump. WAIT! Fence! Stop! (lol) Also, he will learn to go straight towards a fence after the jump. 

Very nice horse. VERY GOOD jumping prospect. Very bad training method that can have terrible results, specifically in regards to the fence-riding in combination with a young OTTB.


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

P.s I myself ride an OTTB. He was trained to 'stop' at fences. I spent almost 2 months just getting him to well.. stop stopping at fences and realize we can actually go past it *g* Trust me, its really a nuisance! 

Also, I don't mean to critique your trainers general handling of the horse, or her riding, simply the way this specifically is handled.


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

As far as I know, this technique is used
a. when your horse after jumping is turning left or right and not moving straighn forward and
b. when your horse after jumping starts to speed up, so you make him run down the line till the end of the arena and you don't let him turn to continue running.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Stopping the horse at the fence makes him stop. Considering he is a Thoroughbred right off the track maybe he takes off after the jump, I know a few OTTB's that do that and stopping them at the fence helps them learn they can't take off after a jump. (It's not like the rider was pulling on him or being really harsh trying to stop him)

He looks like is going to make a good jumper. He seems very willing. He has a pretty form and tucks up his knees nicely. Good luck with him.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> Stopping the horse at the fence makes him stop. Considering he is a Thoroughbred right off the track maybe he takes off after the jump, I know a few OTTB's that do that and stopping them at the fence helps them learn they can't take off after a jump. (It's not like the rider was pulling on him or being really harsh trying to stop him)
> 
> He looks like is going to make a good jumper. He seems very willing. He has a pretty form and tucks up his knees nicely. Good luck with him.


Except you can clearly see him canter away from the fence in a very relaxed manner. The rider also has her leg on. If you're going to drive a horse into a fence to get him to stop from running away, you probably shouldn't keep your leg active against his barrel, encouraging him to lengthen his stride and speed up, then run him headfirst into a fence. And, if you have a horse who is going to bolt after a cross rail, you have a major hole in your training that needs to be fixed before you begin jumping. 9 times out of 10 a horse that will bolt after a fence will bolt when presented with the right variables on flat as well. 

If you're not careful, as already mentioned, he will begin stopping immediately after fences.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

kmacdougall said:


> Except you can clearly see him canter away from the fence in a very relaxed manner. The rider also has her leg on. If you're going to drive a horse into a fence to get him to stop from running away, you probably shouldn't keep your leg active against his barrel, encouraging him to lengthen his stride and speed up, then run him headfirst into a fence. And, if you have a horse who is going to bolt after a cross rail, you have a major hole in your training that needs to be fixed before you begin jumping. 9 times out of 10 a horse that will bolt after a fence will bolt when presented with the right variables on flat as well.
> 
> If you're not careful, as already mentioned, he will begin stopping immediately after fences.


But he's a thoroughbred right off the track..I know thoroughbreds that don't take off on the flat at all, but as soon as they start jumping then they get excited and take off after the jump. And it's not like the fence is 2 strides after the jump...he has time to canter. She didn't pull on his face to make him stop, and she wasn't angry about it...all she did was stop and turn around. 

And 90% of riders keep their leg on a horse...especially while jumping...so why would someone train a horse to get really fast by a little bit of leg pressure? The horse especially an OTTB needs to get used to leg pressure. As most racehorses are used to no legs at all. 

Everyone has their own training methods. You think that this person's method is not effective, but I do. To each his own.


----------



## CinnamonBoots (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you to those who posted positive comments.

I am very confident in my trainer and his methods, as I have seen him start and finish green horses in H/J expecially OTTB. He is well known in my area and I would not have chosen him to work with my horse if I did not trust in his methods, trust me I did my research.

LIke I said this little guy is green so not everything he does is going to be "perfect" he is still in training.

As for the outdoor arena fence which I am assuming is what you are referring to when you say "stopping" at the fence. When you trot a crossrail you are always suppose to stop straight after it, at least thats what I was always taught when training a green horse. Turn around, repeat. There are many different exercising that we do with Jazz, and after seeing my trainers finished horses there is no doubt in my mind that he doesn't know what he is doing. Right now I ride his personal horses while my horse is in training and I have never once had a refusal, not one, and he trained them all.

With that said, I would like to thank the few who posted positive comments on my thread. As you can see I am new to this forum and didn't expect the less than friendly welcome that I recieved. Guess you can say I was raised a little differently. Constructive critisism would have been a lot nicer than some of the other posts I read. If you see something you don't like or something that YOU think is going to ruin my horse, why not add a polite comment on what your training methods are and how YOU use them? 

Also in case you missed it there are TWO videos in my OP, and yes one of them is gymnastics, please read my entire OP.

Any other comments on my prospect would be great. We plan to do local NTHJC and A shows.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> But he's a thoroughbred right off the track..I know thoroughbreds that don't take off on the flat at all, but as soon as they start jumping then they get excited and take off after the jump. And it's not like the fence is 2 strides after the jump...he has time to canter. She didn't pull on his face to make him stop, and she wasn't angry about it...all she did was stop and turn around.
> 
> And 90% of riders keep their leg on a horse...especially while jumping...so why would someone train a horse to get really fast by a little bit of leg pressure? The horse especially an OTTB needs to get used to leg pressure. As most racehorses are used to no legs at all.
> 
> Everyone has their own training methods. You think that this person's method is not effective, but I do. To each his own.


A one rein stop is more effective then driving a horse into a fence. Driving a horse into a fence is especially risky because I know from experience that bolder, or just stupider, horses at times will take the risk and leap. I've seen a rider leave a lesson unconscious and strapped to a backboard because her horse jumped her out of the tack and she couldn't get her reins back in time before he decided to try leaping the fence at the end. He caught the top rail and went crashing to the ground. Putting it lightly, she was 8 months before she was back in the saddle. So no, I have to strongly advocate against driving a horse into a fence. 

And yes, the horse must get used to pressure from the leg. However indicating with leg pressure that the horse is to increase or at least maintain constant speed, then driving him into a fence, is not only confusing but pointless. He's obviously a willing jumper so it's only a matter of time with consistent use of this method that he either tries so desperately to please that he leaps the fence or he shuts down completely. Also interesting to note is that he approaches the jump and canters away with a nice rhythm for a greenie, but after hollowing out at the fence and throwing his head in the air, his return approach is not as nice as his first getaway (I do not compare his first approach as it was a hard angle to understand). So I don't believe that this is an effective way to make a quality hunter or jumper, and having seen OTTBs retrained myself, I would encourage the pursuit of a different training method. The horse has a LOT of potential and is happy to please so I'd hate to see him thrown off track because of a simple deviation in normal training.


----------



## CinnamonBoots (Sep 18, 2010)

kmacdougall said:


> Also, in my experience, gymnastics typically involve more then one cross rail. I've often used gymnastics to improve a horses carriage by encouraging them to keep impulsion and pull their knees up to make it through a line of 2-4 jumps or ground poles. *So no, what you have here is not a gymnastic, it's a cross rail. *
> 
> Why not establish a good working canter on a 30m circle, have him balanced rhythmically and with a good forward impulsion, then keep him straight off the circle at one point, *canter him calmly over the jump*, regain a good canter on a circle again, and bring him back down to trot.
> 
> Watch the video for yourself, driving him into the fence did nothing but make him annoyed.


Did you read my OP? There is infact a video of a grid.

Cantering a green horse over any form of fence teaches him to rush. We are trying to avoid rushing which is why we trot. Any person who has ever trained a green horse in H/J will tell you that.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

CinnamonBoots said:


> Thank you to those who posted positive comments.
> 
> I am very confident in my trainer and his methods, as I have seen him start and finish green horses in H/J expecially OTTB. He is well known in my area and I would not have chosen him to work with my horse if I did not trust in his methods, trust me I did my research.
> 
> ...


OP, you commented while I was commenting. First of all, I simply intended to show you that there are other, potentially better for your situation ways of training. Potentially being the key word in that sentence. I did it in a way that was not rude, so if you can find an instance of me being rude I'd like to see it please. What I wrote I stated in a way that was meant to be the least abrasive, but I did not come across as rude. 

Also, I have commented on the training methods. You can read my views in the post above. I have given you straight, informative information, I do not see how this is a "less than friendly" welcome. This is a forum for sharing knowledge. And knowledge I have shared.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I just watched the gymnastics video (didn't notice the first time around) and I think he is definitely going to be a really nice jumper. I can for sure see him doing jumpers rather than hunters. Can I have him?


----------



## CinnamonBoots (Sep 18, 2010)

^^^^
Thanks! We have a lot of faith in this guy and hope that he takes me far in the show ring! I will let you take over his monthly bill? Hows that?  Then at least that way you can feel like you own part of him! lol.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

CinnamonBoots said:


> ^^^^
> Thanks! We have a lot of faith in this guy and hope that he takes me far in the show ring! I will let you take over his monthly bill? Hows that?  Then at least that way you can feel like you own part of him! lol.



HAHAHA, Thanks, but I think I'll pass on that offer.


----------



## CinnamonBoots (Sep 18, 2010)

kmacdougall said:


> A one rein stop is more effective then driving a horse into a fence. Driving a horse into a fence is especially risky because I know from experience that bolder, or just stupider, horses at times will take the risk and leap. I've seen a rider leave a lesson unconscious and strapped to a backboard because her horse jumped her out of the tack and she couldn't get her reins back in time before he decided to try leaping the fence at the end. He caught the top rail and went crashing to the ground. Putting it lightly, she was 8 months before she was back in the saddle. So no, I have to strongly advocate against driving a horse into a fence.
> 
> And yes, the horse must get used to pressure from the leg. However indicating with leg pressure that the horse is to increase or at least maintain constant speed, then driving him into a fence, is not only confusing but pointless. He's obviously a willing jumper so it's only a matter of time with consistent use of this method that he either tries so desperately to please that he leaps the fence or he shuts down completely. Also interesting to note is that he approaches the jump and canters away with a nice rhythm for a greenie, but after hollowing out at the fence and throwing his head in the air, his return approach is not as nice as his first getaway (I do not compare his first approach as it was a hard angle to understand). So I don't believe that this is an effective way to make a quality hunter or jumper, and having seen OTTBs retrained myself, I would encourage the pursuit of a different training method. The horse has a LOT of potential and is happy to please so I'd hate to see him thrown off track because of a simple deviation in normal training.


I dont think she intentionally drove him into the fence. He has a very light mouth and rides in a snaffle, but he doesn't stop on a dime like some horses. He has done this to me before too. I try and stop him before the fence and he makes an effort to not stop until the fence. Its not a reocurring offence for him. I have two videos posted.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

I find this horse lovely.  You two loook good I watched both videos and I don't see what another member saw. I do think how ever the information she gave would be helpful.
If you like your trainer that your choice dont worry what others say 

Welcome to the forums by the way.


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

CinnamonBoots, why are you getting so defensive? Different trainers have different methods and you chose one that has a different style of training than some others. You asked for a critique and you got responses on what has worked in other people's situations. I have retrained 6 OTTB (3 for Hunters, 3 for Eventing) and I personally would never make a horse stop after a fence. This associates them stopping when they see a rail and those rails will be present during shows. In Jumpers you will have some very tight turns right after a jump so what I always do is circle after a jump before stopping. That way after a jump, my horses are always waiting for my cue on which way to turn. Circling also helps them slow down. 

I am only saying this because I feel as if the method of running into a fence not only teaches them to associate an arena fence with stopping, but it also can be dangerous. There are some horses who will think "I just jumped, now I'm being pointed towards this rail- it's kind of high, but it's what she seems to want so I guess I'll try and jump it"! 

I am not trying to knock you or your trainer, I'm telling you what's worked for me and what will make the most sense to your horse.


----------



## CinnamonBoots (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for everyones advice. I am guessing no one is reading my other posts or watching my other video? All everyone seems to focus on is the fence, it is not an occuring matter, nor is it a training method that is used. If you would take the time to watch my other video Im sure you would see it as well.


----------



## CinnamonBoots (Sep 18, 2010)

Bump for critiques on my horse as a prospect, no training advice please.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

CinnamonBoots said:


> Thanks for everyones advice. I am guessing no one is reading my other posts or watching my other video? All everyone seems to focus on is the fence, it is not an occuring matter, nor is it a training method that is used. If you would take the time to watch my other video Im sure you would see it as well.


I didn't see it till half way through the arguments on training methods. I'm actually very familiar with what they're doing in the first vid... I've seen tons of trainers use the arena fence to teach a horse who takes off afterwards or dives a direction not to. 

Anyways... on to the horse. =) I like him. He looks like he's enjoying his job, and is showing some good form. He's pretty square in the knees so he may be able to go hunters. He looks like he's getting a good start. 
Love the crutches shot. 

You obviously picked this trainer for a reason, and you're seeing improvements. The horse doesn't seem unhappy either. Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I absolutely love this horse, especially as a jumper prospect. He clearly enjoys jumping and he's nice and tidy with his front end. Good luck to the both of you!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

CinnamonBoots said:


> As for the outdoor arena fence which I am assuming is what you are referring to when you say "stopping" at the fence. When you trot a crossrail you are always suppose to stop straight after it, at least thats what I was always taught when training a green horse. Turn around, repeat. There are many different exercising that we do with Jazz, and after seeing my trainers finished horses there is no doubt in my mind that he doesn't know what he is doing. Right now I ride his personal horses while my horse is in training and I have never once had a refusal, not one, and he trained them all.


I feel the need to comment on stopping at the fence. I understand this method and I understand why you would want to use it, however it is being used incorrectly. She is not actually stopping him at the fence, just attempting to. The horse doesn't halt. For this to be an effective training method the horse needs to halt straight and stand there for a few seconds, not be allowed to turn as soon as he gets there and not even actually stop. It looks like the rider is doing more to confuse the horse. Continuing training him incorrectly like that will train him to stop and run out of jumps. 

That being said he himself seems like he is going to make a great local show horse. He has decent form over fences, he has a nice rhythmic canter for the short period of time we get to see it. He'll turn out to be a nice horse.


----------



## CinnamonBoots (Sep 18, 2010)

No one is using the fence as a stopping/training method. We never do that and that is not me riding . I am the one videoing and as you can see on crutches . Actually I'm noy quite sure why he stopped so close to the fence, I have several videos from that day and that is the only video of him stopping at the fence, so in no way are we "teaching" him that. I'm sure some of you have videos of being bucked off, lol, but that doesn't necessecarily mean you "made" him do that, so just to clarify no one did that purposefully. He is a young horse things happen. I have been through my fair share of horrible horrible trainers, and it took me a long time to find this one! Word of mouth, in my opinion, is the best way to find someone, and of course that little tool called google . Love love love loveeeee my trainer! And I love the fact that I can be proud to mention his name in a group full of horse people and there is not one negative thing they have to mention . Unlike my old trainer, now that's another story , she almost ruined my horse, idiot. Anyways, its great to hear all of the positive feedback on my man I bought him without the help of a trainer and am very proud of him and I. Now only if I could get this darn cast off and ride him! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

It shouldn't be "him stopping" it should be the rider asking. Whoever is in control needs to ask him to hault. It doesn't look like the rider is asking him to stop at the fence, it looks like they are not driving after the jump. Therefore the horse is running in a straight line and then, well, when he hits the fence obviously he has to turn!


----------



## KendallAR (Aug 18, 2010)

I think he is a GREAT prospect! For an OTTB he sure is calm over fences! My 13y.o. OTTB isn't even as calm as that haha!
Seems very talented, and it's hard to tell since there aren't any full courses, but I think he would do well in both hunters and jumpers  (But jumpers in particular, as he seems like he will be pretty scopey!)


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

Well, i think you could
1. get some better video shots and 
2. get some more action videos

and then you can upload them for critique. Or else, it's a little bit unfair for anyone to critiquing that. Unfair for your trainer and your choice, since you believe he is doing well and unfair for the others, since it seems that there is not a holistic picture of the training. That (1&2) would help you avoid a lot of explanations, right? 
And one more thing. Why do you bother for critique? I mean, you have your horse, you have your trainer chosen after research, you are there everyday, checking him working on your horse, you are riding his work (horses) and you see the progress. Whatever we see is just few seconds from all this.
Suppose that everyone was telling you that your horse doesn't worth a penny (which is not the case, i find him very good horse, strong and willing), would you accept it? No. Would you had seconds thoughts about him at night? No-again. So, don't take it personally, it's just people's opinions around here, sometimes focusing more on the techniques and arguing between them, than actually being impolite to you.

I believe that everyone here wants the best for your horse. After all, the critique you got for him, was really positive, right?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Um, wow. There sure is a lot of discussion on the merits or downfalls of halting a horse after a fence for a horse critique.... 

Anyways, I see a jumper not a hunter. He might be ok on a lower level local type show circuit if he can get his changes and stay on a rhythm but he doesn't have a great trot or long/low type of movement you want in a hunter. Fortunately his canter is ok... but an ok canter will only get you so far in the hunter ring! Seems pretty quiet through the grid. It's hard to tell how scopey he is since he's not trying too hard over the fences at this height but for the level of training he's at I wouldn't want him over jumping anything.


----------



## CinnamonBoots (Sep 18, 2010)

upnover said:


> Um, wow. There sure is a lot of discussion on the merits or downfalls of halting a horse after a fence for a horse critique....
> 
> Anyways, I see a jumper not a hunter. He might be ok on a lower level local type show circuit if he can get his changes and stay on a rhythm but he doesn't have a great trot or long/low type of movement you want in a hunter. Fortunately his canter is ok... but an ok canter will only get you so far in the hunter ring! Seems pretty quiet through the grid. It's hard to tell how scopey he is since he's not trying too hard over the fences at this height but for the level of training he's at I wouldn't want him over jumping anything.


Oh wow really??? I have always been told he was a really NICE canter. He has too much knee action for hunters, but his canter is really nice. What do you consider "local level" our goal is NTHJC and A rated shows. My barn doesn't do the wear whatever you want (t-shirt, breeches, and half chap) shows.  That is what I would consider lower level. What is your take?

Here is a better video of his gaits. 
This is not me in the video.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

Personally, I don't think his canter is all that great, either. I don't mean that in a rude way, he just isn't a great mover. 
As far as what level you are showing, all that matters is that you are safe and have fun. He is a very pretty horse, and seems like he has a great mind. Good luck with him!


----------



## KendallAR (Aug 18, 2010)

He doesn't look like he's especially thrilled about using his inside hind at the canter, which probably contributed to why he wanted to pick up the right lead. But I don't see any REAL issues with his gaits, as I like his trot and his canter seems like it could improve with proper uphill muscling under saddle.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

> Cantering a green horse over any form of fence teaches him to rush. We are trying to avoid rushing which is why we trot. Any person who has ever trained a green horse in H/J will tell you that.


This is an unnecessary generalization. I also have an OTTB. He started jumping at age 5 and has not rushed a single fence whether is be a single obstacle or a grid. All horses are not the same. I don't think anyone was being mean to you. They were simply pointing out that the particular training method of stopping at the fence can backfire on you, and once it does, it will be hard to fix. If it's working for you, that's great. I personally use the circle method that another poster suggested. It creates a nice jumping effort while not interrupting the tempo. Your horse does not look like a rusher to me, but then it's only a short video. Regardless, his is a nice looking horse. I'm sure he'll make a nice jumper.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Watching his gaits, I'll have to agree he's not a Hunter... He's got a bit of suspension and isn't a flat mover. However these traits make him better for SJ or even an eventer. If you don't want him, I'll happily take him off your hands, no charge. j/k


----------



## CinnamonBoots (Sep 18, 2010)

MudPaint said:


> Watching his gaits, I'll have to agree he's not a Hunter... He's got a bit of suspension and isn't a flat mover. However these traits make him better for SJ or even an eventer. If you don't want him, I'll happily take him off your hands, no charge. j/k


What is SJ?

And I'll gladly give him to you for 10k... Thats all he's worth to me right now! Ha.... 

I have been told he would make a good eventer. One thing Im not too sure about is... Is it alright to put him in H/J training and then eventing later on? My trainer is not an eventer but I think it is a good idea to let my horse learn how to jump first. I don't want to spend a fortune in training, which Im already doing :/. But if I feel he could benefit later on in eventing more so than "Just jumping" than I will move him, later. No plans to move him for another year or so or even ever at the moment, of course unless you want to go ahead and wire me that money .


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

CinnamonBoots said:


> Thank you to those who posted positive comments.
> 
> *Sorry, but don't ask for a critique if you only want to hear what you want to hear. Honest critiques don't behave that way.*
> 
> ...



When I am dealing with greenies, I set up a single crossrail. I will trot the jump as a figure eight maintaining an even pace. When the horse can do this comfortably, I might add a second jump into the figure. Only when the horse can do this CALMLY will I start any gridwork. 

Every trainer does their own thing. I, however, will not be giving your trainers method a try.


----------



## CinnamonBoots (Sep 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *CinnamonBoots*  
_Thank you to those who posted positive comments.

*Sorry, but don't ask for a critique if you only want to hear what you want to hear. Honest critiques don't behave that way.*
_
_I asked for critiques on my prospect, I didn't ask for help with training. And even if I did need advice I certainly wouldn't take it from some of the people who behaved ill mannered towards my post. CONSTRUCTIVE critism might have been more appropriate, polite people do not "behave that way"._
_
I am very confident in my trainer and his methods, as I have seen him start and finish green horses in H/J expecially OTTB. He is well known in my area and I would not have chosen him to work with my horse if I did not trust in his methods, trust me I did my research.

*All trainers, good AND bad have followings, unfortunately.
*_
_As Im sure does your trainer, or you, if indeed you are one._
_
LIke I said this little guy is green so not everything he does is going to be "perfect" he is still in training.

As for the outdoor arena fence which I am assuming is what you are referring to when you say "stopping" at the fence. When you trot a crossrail you are always suppose to stop straight after it, at least thats what I was always taught when training a green horse. 

N*o horses I train get run into fences to teach them to jump crossrails....ever. I want a horse to approach calmly, jump calmly, and exit calmly. Running them into a rail disrupts all the calm you are trying to achieve, IME.*
_
_Someone is not reading my posts very well. It was not a "TRAINING METHOD" to run him into a fence. It just happened. I'm sure you have had a mishap before in your training, that you did not mean to happen. Perhaps your horse refused a fence? Left out a stride and was long causing a fault? It happens. 

Also in case you missed it there are TWO videos in my OP, and yes one of them is gymnastics, please read my entire OP.

Any other comments on my prospect would be great. We plan to do local NTHJC and A shows. _


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

KendallAR said:


> He doesn't look like he's especially thrilled about using his inside hind at the canter, which probably contributed to why he wanted to pick up the right lead. But I don't see any REAL issues with his gaits, as I like his trot and his canter seems like it could improve with proper uphill muscling under saddle.


I agree with the canter thing. Watching the video of him moving, he really isn't moving his hind under him that much. I didn't watch the whole video, but from what I saw, he barely seemed to be stepping under himself at all. I think some more muscle and learning how to really use himself will help. It'll come with time, considering he's only a greenie. 

I think he has a lovely jump and will make a wonderful horse. Best of luck!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

CinnamonBoots said:


> Originally Posted by *CinnamonBoots*
> 
> 
> _As Im sure does your trainer, or you, if indeed you are one._
> ...


Hmmmm....for someone so new to the forum, you might want to get to know some of us, and our credentials, before you decide to do any "attacks". It is only prudent.


----------



## CinnamonBoots (Sep 18, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Hmmmm....for someone so new to the forum, you might want to get to know some of us, and our credentials, before you decide to do any "attacks". It is only prudent.


I dont think that was an attack. You said all trainers good and bad have followings correct? So I was simply agreeing. You are a trainer right? So I'm assuming the same comment you said to me applies to you .


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Krystal-Your horse looks amazing I love him  He has a great movement I can see where you say his Canter is nice its really nice he looks like a great ride once hes ready i wanna come out and ride him


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

CinnamonBoots said:


> What is SJ?
> 
> And I'll gladly give him to you for 10k... Thats all he's worth to me right now! Ha....
> 
> I have been told he would make a good eventer. One thing Im not too sure about is... Is it alright to put him in H/J training and then eventing later on? My trainer is not an eventer but I think it is a good idea to let my horse learn how to jump first. I don't want to spend a fortune in training, which Im already doing :/. But if I feel he could benefit later on in eventing more so than "Just jumping" than I will move him, later. No plans to move him for another year or so or even ever at the moment, of course unless you want to go ahead and wire me that money .


SJ=Show jumping. 

My belief is that the foundation over fences should be relatively the same process for all three disciplines. You want to have a horse that jumps confidently, forward, balanced and quiet. The level you decide to compete will determine the more advanced training you'll need. I know plenty of riders/horses that cross over, doing eventing and hunters.


----------

